# Nob Hill Inn



## klynn (Sep 12, 2016)

We want to go to San Francisco for spring break.  My ongoing search found a match for Nob Hill Inn.  Is this a keeper?  We have only been to SF once before and stayed Wyndham Canterbury and had a nice time.  TIA


----------



## Luanne (Sep 12, 2016)

My parents stayed there once years ago (like over 30).  I was living in the area and came into the city and stayed there with them for a few nights.  It's an old, funky building.  I don't think any two units are the same.  They were in a one bedroom as I recall.  If you can find any recent reviews you might want to check them out.  I remember liking the place, and the location.


----------



## Deb from NC (Sep 12, 2016)

We were in SF in January and walked by the Nob Hill Inn.  We didn't go in, but I thought it looked really cute and a nice location.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Sep 12, 2016)

I used to own a unit at Nob Hill Inn.  The 1 bedroom Crocker is the largest, and I believe the Stanford 1-bedroom is smaller.  The Studio units also vary in size and there is one that is very, very tiny. There is also a 2-bedroom, but I doubt that would get deposited to an exchange company. If you are exchanging through RCI, call them and they can tell you the square footage of the unit you are being offered.  They would know, because they require the unit names, Crocker, Stanford, etc. when owners make a deposit.  If you need more specifics, just call the resort phone number.  They can answer any questions about amenities, parking costs, and what specific things are included in the mini-kitchen of the various unit types.
---- Rene


----------



## Luanne (Sep 12, 2016)

Here are some current TripAdvisor reviews.  Even the folks who didn't much like the resort (and they were in the minority) loved the location.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g60713-d112355-Reviews-The_Nob_Hill_Inn-San_Francisco_California.html


----------



## senorak (Sep 13, 2016)

I've stayed at the Nob Hill Inn several times, and I just LOVE it!!!  I've stayed in the extremely small "Hotel room"--basically just a bed & dresser w/ a nice bathroom, "studio" (bigger than hotel room, with large armoire, small table & chair & bath), and a 1 BR w/ mini kitchen.  I was just there in July, staying in the studio room.  I travelled alone, and had plenty of room.  Love the location---walk up the "steps" next to the building to get to the California cable car, or walk about 2 block to catch the Powell cable car.  Only a few blocks to various bus routes, as well.  Grace Cathedral & a lovely park are right up the steps, as well.  The staff is so friendly &  helpful.  Plus, they serve cookies, tea & sherry from 4-6 in the afternoon.  If you're looking for a "modern resort", don't stay at Nob Hill.  I call it "old fashioned elegance"---claw foot tubs, brass beds, old "cage elevator" that can only fit one or two people---but the Inn only has about 3 floors, so going up the steps isn't a problem.  I've stayed in the modern hotels in Union Square, The Donatello timeshare units and Nob Hill Inn....and I prefer Nob Hill Inn.

Deb


----------



## klynn (Sep 15, 2016)

I talked to RCI today and was told the one bedroom we have at Nob Hill is called Crocker.  My daughter is excited to stay at Nob Hill Inn so we will keep the exchange.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 23, 2017)

senorak said:


> I've stayed at the Nob Hill Inn several times, and I just LOVE it!!!  I've stayed in the extremely small "Hotel room"--basically just a bed & dresser w/ a nice bathroom, "studio" (bigger than hotel room, with large armoire, small table & chair & bath), and a 1 BR w/ mini kitchen.  I was just there in July, staying in the studio room.  I travelled alone, and had plenty of room.  Love the location---walk up the "steps" next to the building to get to the California cable car, or walk about 2 block to catch the Powell cable car.  Only a few blocks to various bus routes, as well.  Grace Cathedral & a lovely park are right up the steps, as well.  The staff is so friendly &  helpful.  Plus, they serve cookies, tea & sherry from 4-6 in the afternoon.  If you're looking for a "modern resort", don't stay at Nob Hill.  I call it "old fashioned elegance"---claw foot tubs, brass beds, old "cage elevator" that can only fit one or two people---but the Inn only has about 3 floors, so going up the steps isn't a problem.  I've stayed in the modern hotels in Union Square, The Donatello timeshare units and Nob Hill Inn....and I prefer Nob Hill Inn.
> 
> Deb



Thanks for this post.  I just saw a Studio setting online with RCI for July 6, 2018.  We were already scheduled for Santa Fe the following week.  I have it on hold.  I wanted to check what folks had to say on TUG because I normally avoid Studios.  San Francisco really wasn't on the radar either.  I just like to manually search different areas to see what's out there online. 

We went to SF for a one-night, one-day stay with our young sons back about 15 years ago on a trip from Yosemite to Southern CA. 

For a city like SF, the accommodations are more or less a "crash pad", so we won't be spending a lot of time in the unit.   Obviously, Nob Hill is much more than a "crash pad".   This exchange is a definite possibility now, and your post definitely tipped the scale for keeping it and making it a two-week vacation.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 23, 2017)

Egret1986 said:


> Thanks for this post.  I just saw a Studio setting online with RCI for July 6, 2018.  We were already scheduled for Santa Fe the following week.


It looks like you will be in Santa Fe during the International Folk Art Market (July 13 - 15, 2018).  It is an incredible event.


----------



## senorak (Jul 23, 2017)

Egret1986......I am heading back to the Nob Hill Inn on Aug. 11th for another stay!  Can't wait!  And I also saw that studio for July 2018 and was so tempted.........glad you snagged it!!!!


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 23, 2017)

Luanne said:


> It looks like you will be in Santa Fe during the International Folk Art Market (July 13 - 15, 2018).  It is an incredible event.



Fantastic!  Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 23, 2017)

senorak said:


> Egret1986......I am heading back to the Nob Hill Inn on Aug. 11th for another stay!  Can't wait!  And I also saw that studio for July 2018 and was so tempted.........glad you snagged it!!!!



   Thanks!


----------

